# 26" Federgabel für Leichtgewicht



## trmk3 (12. November 2009)

Hallo, 
meine Tochter (10) hat die Faszination des MT-Bikens kennen gelernt.
Nun baue ich ihr das alte Rad meiner Schwester zusammen.
Die erste TuningmaÃnahme war ein kurzer Vorbau.
Die Zweite wird darin bestehn, die 175er Kurbeln zu kÃ¼rzen. 
Als drittes wÃ¤re eine leichte Federgabel etwas Feines. 
Da meine Tochter nur knappe 30 kg auf die Waage bringt, stellt sich mir die Frage, welche sinnvoll fÃ¼r sie ist. 
Die Gabel muss sich gut auf ihr Gewicht einstellen lassen und darf nicht zu schwer sein. 
Preislich sollte sie unter 200 â¬ bleiben.
Wenn ihr Tipps fÃ¼r uns habt, wÃ¼rden wir uns Ã¼ber eine RÃ¼ckmeldung freuen. 
GruÃ Arne


----------



## octane1967 (13. November 2009)

Eine 26"-Gabel, die bei 30 kg gut funktioniert gibt es nicht wirklich. Bau ihr mal eine leichte Starrgabel (z. B. Davtus aus der Bucht) ein und füll ihr nur 1 bar in die (möglichst dicken) Reifen. Momentan hat sie von geringem Gewicht noch deutlich mehr als von einer Federgabel, die kaum anspricht. Meine 10jährige fährt mit 38 kg auch starr und hat kein Problem damit.
Oder geht es hier um ein 24" Bike von der kleinen Schwester?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trmk3 (13. November 2009)

octane1967 schrieb:


> Oder geht es hier um ein 24" Bike von der kleinen Schwester?


 
Es geht um ein 26" Rad. 
Ne feine Starrgabel ist vorhanden. 
Es geht hier also wirklich um eine 26" Federgabel. 
Die Frage ist, ob sich eine Lufgabel nicht so weit im Druck reduzieren lässt, dass sie mit dem geringen Gewicht funktioniert. 
Die ander Frage ist, ob sich eine Stahlfedergabel durch Ausbau einer Feder optimiern lässt. Hier habe ich leider keine Ahnung mit welchen Gabeln das möglich wäre.


----------



## octane1967 (13. November 2009)

Bei Stahlfedergabeln habe ich keinen Überblick, allerdings haben auch nicht alle Modelle zwei Federn, also Vorsicht. 
Für Luftgabeln nehme ich an, dass sie einen gewissen Mindestdruck (der meist ja auch im Manual angegeben ist) für eine vernünftige Funktion benötigen. Auch, damit die Dämpfung zur Federung passt. Denn wenn du mit dem Luftdruck sehr weit unter "Normalniveau" gehst wird dir die Zugstufen-Dämpfung zu stark.


----------



## rabidi (19. November 2009)

Hi trmk3,
mein Sohn fährt mit seinen 32kg seit Frühjahr ne Rockshox Recon SL; sie ist auf 120mm getravelt und wird mit so wenig Druck gefahren dass sie bei alleinigem Ausfedern auf 100-110mm rauskommt.
Somit kann der Bursche fast den kompletten Federweg nutzen. Die Gabel spricht superfein an, man sieht sie richtig arbeiten. Die Recons bekommt man ab ca. 90 Euros (soviel hat seine gekostet, neue Staubabstreifer waren fällig)
Vorher ist er ne RS Dart 2 gefahren wo ne superweiche Feder verbaut war (hat mein Händler aus seiner Restekiste rausgekramt), hat super funktionniert, ist im Frühjahr wegen seiner Fahrweise aber öfters durchgeschlagen 
Falls du die Dart haben möchtest, für nen Kasten Bier geb ich sie her!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## trmk3 (19. November 2009)

Hi Ralph, 
danke für dein Angebot. Hat die RS Dart 2 Aufnahmen für Felgenbremsen?
Wie lang ist der Schaft noch? und was bringt sie so auf die Waage?
Ach so, bevor ich es vergesse, wären auch Euronen als Tauschmittel akzeptiert? Die Kiste von Hamburg zu dir zu bringen, könnte echt schwierig werden.
Gruß Arne


----------



## rabidi (20. November 2009)

Hi,
oh, das mit den Felgenbremsen hatte ich nicht bedacht , ist nur Scheibe möglich; Schaft muss ich noch messen, Gewicht ist nicht wenig, ca. 2300g wiegt sie wohl. Ne Recon müsste bei 1900g liegen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. November 2009)

Schau mal in meinem Album nach. Ich habe meinem Sohn ( jetzt 34 kg ) vor 3 Jahren eine SID - Gabel eingebaut ( noch die "alte" mit 28mm Standrohren ). Die funktioniert wirklich super! Sie ist nicht nur sehr leicht, sie lässt sich dank der getrennten Negativkammer prima auf "Leichtgewichte" abstimmen. Vielleicht findest Du noch solch eine Gabel ( oder wartest noch 2 Monate, dann findest Du seine im Bikemarkt..)


----------



## M900schorsch (20. November 2009)

Hi,
habe grad in das 24 Scott meines Sohnes (28kg) eine Rock Shox Judy XC eingebaut. Die linke Feder habe ich ausgebaut so kannst du rechts noch die Dämpfung einstellen. Bei Bike-Mailorder  habe ich einen Adapter für die V-Brake von 26 auf 24 Zoll gekauft. 
Das Gewicht der Gabel beträgt 1440g, die Performance ist Optimal, er kann den gesamten Federbereich nutzen. Durch den Sag hat die Gabel eine Höhe von 420mm.
Solltest du dich für eine Judy interessieren Pass aber auf, es gibt Varianten die wiegen locker über 2000g.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## trmk3 (12. Dezember 2009)

So nun habe ich eine alte SID ergattert . Superleicht und prima in schuss. Leider waren keine canti Aufnahmen dabei. Kann mir jemand verraten, wo ich diese Stifte herbekomme? 

Gruß Arne


----------



## gtbiker (13. Dezember 2009)

Gib einfach mal Cantilever Sockel bei ebäh ein und schon hast du mehrer Ergebnisse. Auch hier im Basar gibts welche regelmäßig.
Auf Gewindegröße achten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trmk3 (14. Dezember 2009)

Danke, ich hab welche in der Bucht bekommen.
Gruß Arne


----------

